# New Taylormade Gear



## stokie_93 (Dec 6, 2016)

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/gear/gear-news/new-taylormade-m1-m2-drivers-launched-119791

What's everyones thoughts?

Personally like the look of the M2 driver although not a huge change from the current one.

Â£479 for the M1 Driver is just laughable though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good news about this, is the current ones will drop in price. Good timing!


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2016)

Had a quick squint at the Rick Shiels video this morning.  He hit it pretty much the same as the old m1.  Interesting use if the old Nike colour though.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Good news about this, is the current ones will drop in price. Good timing!
		
Click to expand...

problem is though that they're really hard to come by new now. I've been trying to get hold of a 5 wood in a stiff shaft but they're like gold dust!


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 6, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/gear/gear-news/new-taylormade-m1-m2-drivers-launched-119791

What's everyones thoughts?

Personally like the look of the M2 driver although not a huge change from the current one.

Â£479 for the M1 Driver is just laughable though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I prefer the look of the M2 Driver over the M1 too. 

Although I have just entered AG's Advent competition to win a M1 Driver.


----------



## drewster (Dec 6, 2016)

Still persevering with the white crown i see.  To be fair they must be decent with the amount of tour players putting them  in their bags.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 6, 2016)

Junior said:



			Had a quick squint at the Rick Shiels video this morning.  He hit it pretty much the same as the old m1.  Interesting use if the old Nike colour though.
		
Click to expand...

He was comfortably 15yards shorter with the new M1 than his review with the old one. I know he hits it more within himself now, but not a chance has he lost that much yardage


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 6, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			He was comfortably 15yards shorter with the new M1 than his review with the old one. I know he hits it more within himself now, but not a chance has he lost that much yardage
		
Click to expand...

I've only seen his M2 review and he wasn't exactly bombing that, his figures seemed way down compared to what he usually gets.


----------



## Titleist3 (Dec 6, 2016)

The price of a driver is just obscene.

I would never pay more than Â£180 for a new club, no matter how good they tell it will be.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2016)

still surprised their being sold off.. best drivers on the market.. best pros using them (including rory now for free!)

saying that I prefer the old M2 to the new M2 looks wise.. but im biased


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 6, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			still surprised their being sold off.. best drivers on the market.. best pros using them (including rory now for free!)

saying that I prefer the old M2 to the new M2 looks wise.. but im biased
		
Click to expand...

Having a good product doesn't mean you have a good business.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 6, 2016)

Picked up an M1 3 wood at weekend. Very impressed and I would be surprised if the new one is any better or if it is, if it's worth the extra cost over the discounts being offered for the old model.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 6, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I've only seen his M2 review and he wasn't exactly bombing that, his figures seemed way down compared to what he usually gets.
		
Click to expand...

Anything to do with when he's testing it; the ball going less far in winter?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 6, 2016)

Doubt it. Uses GC2 doesn't he?


----------



## User 105 (Dec 6, 2016)

Had the M1 in the bag all year. Very good bit of kit, but I would say that. Had good gains over my G30 Tour which I loved.

I do love the white\carbon crown look, even though I was never a big fan of white drivers. Just looks good sitting behind the ball.

I think the struggle they are going to have with the new one is that the M1 and M2 were so popular they will struggle to get people to move again, as the new ones don't seem to have moved the game on far enough.


----------



## hovis (Dec 6, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			still surprised their being sold off.. best drivers on the market.. best pros using them (including rory now for free!)

saying that I prefer the old M2 to the new M2 looks wise.. but im biased
		
Click to expand...

there is no way rory has put that club in his bag for free.   there's something happening with tm.   its too coincidental    for me that most of the nike staffers have gone tm!


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 6, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Anything to do with when he's testing it; the ball going less far in winter?
		
Click to expand...

 Using GC2 so wont make any difference at all other than maybe the fact he's not as 'warm and loose' as he would be in the summer, but i am sure its negligible

He confirmed he will be doing a like for like in the near future


----------



## JamesR (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry, didn't know about the technology used, just trying to think of possible reasons. Otherwise you'd expect they'd make improvements of some sort.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 6, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Sorry, didn't know about the technology used, just trying to think of possible reasons. Otherwise you'd expect they'd make improvements of some sort.
		
Click to expand...

by his own admission he's lost a little length this year (through choice), so i doubt he's comparing apples with apples. just have to wait for the actual head to head


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 6, 2016)

PaulyMcK said:



			I agree, I prefer the look of the M2 Driver over the M1 too. 

Although I have just entered AG's Advent competition to win a M1 Driver. 

Click to expand...

It's a fairway wood &#127948;


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm going to be looking for an original M1 driver in the sales, if anyone see's a good deal let me know please, it won't matter what shaft is in it as I'll put my Black Tie in it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			He was comfortably 15yards shorter with the new M1 than his review with the old one. I know he hits it more within himself now, but not a chance has he lost that much yardage
		
Click to expand...

I think the key observation was that the new M1 is even more forgiving than the original M1, he hit off the top a few times and the toe and was still carrying very decent distances so the miss hits weren't destroying, this is why I'm interested in changing now to the M1 from my SLDR.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll stick with my Aeroburner I think. It suits me, I hit it well and I don't have any real reason to change it.

Better things I could spend money on.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2016)

New hybrid looks nice but is that a lot of offset on it?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2016)

I not the M2 driver about 3 months ago and I really don't think that the new one will be any better for me.


----------



## hovis (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to be looking for an original M1 driver in the sales, if anyone see's a good deal let me know please, it won't matter what shaft is in it as I'll put my Black Tie in it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i had the black tie in my sldr.  didn't work at all in my m1


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2016)

hovis said:



			i had the black tie in my sldr.  didn't work at all in my m1
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought with the shaft being the engine for any club it would be pretty transferable, what difference/s did you encounter.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd have thought with the shaft being the engine for any club it would be pretty transferable, what difference/s did you encounter.
		
Click to expand...


Your the engine of the club...


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 6, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Your the engine of the club...
		
Click to expand...

you're*


----------



## hovis (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd have thought with the shaft being the engine for any club it would be pretty transferable, what difference/s did you encounter.
		
Click to expand...

i dont know if it was the way the shaft was kicking but my smash factor was down and i struggled to get a consistent launch hight.    i loved my black tie in my sldr.   even the fitter at Wentworth said he's had alot of people with the black tie/sldr combo in as it was such a good match.   they all ended up with different shafts. 

i had identical results with  the fujikura pro 73 and aldilia tour green.    i have put my black tie in it a few times but it just doesn't  seem to be as good as the others.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 6, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			you're*
		
Click to expand...


Suck it


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 6, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Suck it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I just couldnâ€™t resist :rofl:


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 6, 2016)

Seriously is the M1 /M2 that much better than anything else?


----------



## hovis (Dec 6, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Seriously is the M1 /M2 that much better than anything else?
		
Click to expand...

one of the fitters at my place is a hardcore tm fan.   he has had a sneak preview at the callaway epic due out soon.   he's already ordered one.   he called it a "cheat stick"  .   apparently crazy long and megga forgiving. 

I'll have to see for myself but must be good for him to drop his m1


----------



## JamesR (Dec 6, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Seriously is the M1 /M2 that much better than anything else?
		
Click to expand...

My pro was using an M2, but says the numbers for the Titleist 917 are far better (for him)


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 6, 2016)

At the moment I am using an 815 big Bertha and I cannot see anything giving me better results. I bought it brand new off eBay at the start of the year for a fraction of the price when launched. I just don't see how stuff can be massively better... you still have to hit it.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mark Crossfields not too happy with tm &#129299; Seems they never sent him the new range to review. 

The best tuber imo, good honest reviews and has fun doing it. He's that honest he even knows how annoying he can get &#128518;


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Mark Crossfields not too happy with tm &#37007; Seems they never sent him the new range to review. 

The best tuber imo, good honest reviews and has fun doing it. He's that honest he even knows how annoying he can get &#62982;
		
Click to expand...

Saw that today,the blog he done on it was a bit cheeky to be honest, i prefer watching him to certain other YouTube pros' who hit 30 yard hooks all the time. TM said they didn't think he was doing club reviews anymore but they'd sent him a putter to try recently


----------



## timbo1988 (Dec 6, 2016)

Both clubs look worse performers than the 2016 versions to me!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Mark Crossfields not too happy with tm &#37007; Seems they never sent him the new range to review. 

The best tuber imo, good honest reviews and has fun doing it. He's that honest he even knows how annoying he can get &#62982;
		
Click to expand...

Prob sick of his review style


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 6, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think the key observation was that the new M1 is even more forgiving than the original M1, he hit off the top a few times and the toe and was still carrying very decent distances so the miss hits weren't destroying, this is why I'm interested in changing now to the M1 from my SLDR.
		
Click to expand...


I'm in a similar position, but with the M2. I put my Black Tie in it when I was trying it the other day and it was smashing the ball. I'm interested in the new M2 as the current one goes like a bomb, if it is not really any better then I will get a great bargain the old one.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 6, 2016)

Well apparently Dustin Johnson is only hitting his new M1 fairway wood 330yds so not sure he will stick with that club... :mmm:


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I've only seen his M2 review and he wasn't exactly bombing that, his figures seemed way down compared to what he usually gets.
		
Click to expand...

 Just watched the review and he kept saying he wasn't catching it out of the middle. But what I did notice as how consistent his distances where. So if he hits it several times and doesn't catch it properly, but is still whacking it 290 yards, what will his distances be like after a proper fitting for it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Prob sick of his review style
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.
But with nearly 200k YouTube subscribers and nearly 40k followers on Twitter plus all the other outlets it's a huge oversight on TMs part.
Many don't like Rick Shiels style but he got some....


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 7, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			It's a fairway wood &#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Ahh well, I'm never going to win anyway!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Maybe.
But with nearly 200k YouTube subscribers and nearly 40k followers on Twitter plus all the other outlets it's a huge oversight on TMs part.
Many don't like Rick Shiels style but he got some....
		
Click to expand...

However he claims he didn't even know taylormade where launching a new product? Shows he isn't that bright considering it's been leaked for weeks and all the other you tubers were invited


----------



## Grieve14 (Dec 7, 2016)

I cant help but think this is all a bit of a money making move by TM.

with the original M1/M2 they must have set out thinking the M1 was the cream of the crop, with a higher price tag more features etc, but then when the M2 was released it actually performed just as well as the M1 for a lot less money - with a lot of tour pros even choosing the M2 over the M1.

From the reviews of the new M1/M2 it appears the M1 performs the same as the old version but the M2 doesn't, it seems worse? Its almost like they have stripped back the performance of the cheaper M2 that was selling incredibly well to try and boost sales of the more expensive M1?

Does that make sense?? makes sense in my mind, but my minds a mess...


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 7, 2016)

I was impressed with Crossfields invisible M1/M2 club review, quite entertaining.
I haven't watched him for a while but I think he's just become my new favourite.

[video=youtube_share;rsB5X0hnp6c]https://youtu.be/rsB5X0hnp6c[/video]

I wonder why he wasn't on on the flight to the launch with Finch & co, they could've had a nice Youtubers holiday in Florida together..


----------



## moogie (Dec 7, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			I cant help but think this is all a bit of a money making move by TM.

with the original M1/M2 they must have set out thinking the M1 was the cream of the crop, with a higher price tag more features etc, but then when the M2 was released it actually performed just as well as the M1 for a lot less money - with a lot of tour pros even choosing the M2 over the M1.

From the reviews of the new M1/M2 it appears the M1 performs the same as the old version but the M2 doesn't, it seems worse? Its almost like they have stripped back the performance of the cheaper M2 that was selling incredibly well to try and boost sales of the more expensive M1?

Does that make sense?? makes sense in my mind, but my minds a mess...
		
Click to expand...



No,  sorry,  makes no sense whatsoever
You're saying Taylormade have set out to deliberately make a new driver very much inferior,  to the previous version, to boost sales of another model
Crazy


The reason why most pros pick M2 over the M1 is possibly down to the fact that these pros don't need the adjustability the M1 offers.......


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

moogie said:



			The reason why most pros pick M2 over the M1 is possibly down to the fact that these pros don't need the adjustability the M1 offers.......
		
Click to expand...

most pros aren't using the m2.   its split quite evenly between the two.   i have personally had my hands on and hit a European tour players m2 and its completely different to the m2 available to us.  it may look almost identical but that's about it.     the m2 i hit gave me identical results to my m1.   this is strange as i went for the m1because the m2 it spun its Nutts off for me with too high launch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I was impressed with Crossfields invisible M1/M2 club review, quite entertaining.
I haven't watched him for a while but I think he's just become my new favourite.

[video=youtube_share;rsB5X0hnp6c]https://youtu.be/rsB5X0hnp6c[/video]

I wonder why he wasn't on on the flight to the launch with Finch & co, they could've had a nice Youtubers holiday in Florida together..
		
Click to expand...

the video was 5 minutes 25 seconds of him throwing his toys out the pram and sulking


----------



## Junior (Dec 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I was impressed with Crossfields invisible M1/M2 club review, quite entertaining.
I haven't watched him for a while but I think he's just become my new favourite.


I wonder why he wasn't on on the flight to the launch with Finch & co, they could've had a nice Youtubers holiday in Florida together..
		
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha.....probably sour because him and coach didnt get an all expenses paid trip to Miami.  Did you see that Trilby Tour dude (Seb) has a golf youtube channel now and he was there.  In fairness to Crossfield, that dude only has about 10 videos's up and he still managed to blag the trip.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2016)

Just comes as a bigger knob than I had him down for in the first place, he thinks he has some god given right to receiving them free to give an independent view,  well he hasn't! 

If I was TM I wouldn't send him squat in the future after watching that video.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just comes as a bigger knob than I had him down for in the first place, he thinks he has some god given right to receiving them free to give an independent view,  well he hasn't! 

If I was TM I wouldn't send him squat in the future after watching that video.
		
Click to expand...

I literally refuse to watch his videos. Think he's an absolute mobo who lacks any form of professionalism or class.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			I literally refuse to watch his videos. Think he's an absolute mobo who lacks any form of professionalism or class.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed

I love watching videos on golf. I subscribe to Pete Finch, Rick Sheils and Me & my golf TV. Enjoy all those videos but I cant STAND watching crossfield.. he thinks he is hilarious. Reminds me of the class clown who never grew up


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 7, 2016)

Callaway are bringing out a new driver too, called the GBB epic. Its getting very good reviews when matched against the old M1.


----------



## PCWOX (Dec 7, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'll stick with my Aeroburner I think. It suits me, I hit it well and I don't have any real reason to change it.

Better things I could spend money on.
		
Click to expand...

I have an Aeroburner driver too which I hit well.  Good club - no need for me to change either.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2016)

PCWOX said:



			I have an Aeroburner driver too which I hit well.  Good club - no need for me to change either.
		
Click to expand...

how do you know unless you try it.   it could be better,   or worse


----------



## PCWOX (Dec 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			how do you know unless you try it.   it could be better,   or worse
		
Click to expand...

Good point   Ok, let me rephrase, I can't afford to pay out for a new TM Driver right now


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 7, 2016)

Grieve14 said:



			I cant help but think this is all a bit of a money making move by TM.

with the original M1/M2 they must have set out thinking the M1 was the cream of the crop, with a higher price tag more features etc, but then when the M2 was released it actually performed just as well as the M1 for a lot less money - with a lot of tour pros even choosing the M2 over the M1.

From the reviews of the new M1/M2 it appears the M1 performs the same as the old version but the M2 doesn't, it seems worse? Its almost like they have stripped back the performance of the cheaper M2 that was selling incredibly well to try and boost sales of the more expensive M1?

Does that make sense?? makes sense in my mind, but my minds a mess...
		
Click to expand...

It does kind of make sense, I personally think this wouldn't be the case. Surely people would opt for the old M2 rather than the new one if this was the case?


----------



## PaulyMcK (Dec 7, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			the video was 5 minutes 25 seconds of him throwing his toys out the pram and sulking
		
Click to expand...

I turned off after 2 mins.


----------



## Grieve14 (Dec 7, 2016)

PaulyMcK said:



			It does kind of make sense, I personally think this wouldn't be the case. Surely people would opt for the old M2 rather than the new one if this was the case?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll struggle to get hold of the old one now the new model is out though.

I doubt it is the case but thatâ€™s the initial impression I get from the reviews. That they have tried to make the more expensive model outperform the cheaper model, unlike last year where the cheaper model actually performed just as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

PaulyMcK said:



			I turned off after 2 mins. 

Click to expand...

I just watched the lot as I enjoyed seeing him looking sorry for himself lol


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 7, 2016)

Junior said:



Hahahahaha.....probably sour because him and coach didnt get an all expenses paid trip to Miami.  Did you see that Trilby Tour dude (Seb) has a golf youtube channel now and he was there.  In fairness to Crossfield, that dude only has about 10 videos's up and he still managed to blag the trip. 


Click to expand...

Have seen him before and wondered where it was and the Triliby Tour Final came on and there he was , what annoying little **** he is. Crossfield only carrys it 262 no use in TM world 0f 320 yard carries. I prefer Crossfield as he's honest, how can you be honest after a company fly you to Miami and put you up to give a honest opinion.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 7, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed

I love watching videos on golf. I subscribe to Pete Finch, Rick Sheils and Me & my golf TV. Enjoy all those videos but I cant STAND watching crossfield.. he thinks he is hilarious. Reminds me of the class clown who never grew up
		
Click to expand...

At least the class clown was funny and entertaining.....


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 7, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Have seen him before and wondered where it was and the Triliby Tour Final came on and there he was , what annoying little **** he is. Crossfield only carrys it 262 no use in TM world 0f 320 yard carries. I prefer Crossfield as he's honest, how can you be honest after a company fly you to Miami and put you up to give a honest opinion.
		
Click to expand...


I personally do not like Crossfield, but that's my opinion. But your right, why would anyone who is trying to sell their new super driver want someone sat there saying how amazing it is when it goes 270 yards down the range. Hardly a money making marketing scheme.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			I personally do not like Crossfield, but that's my opinion. But your right, why would anyone who is trying to sell their new super driver want someone sat there saying how amazing it is when it goes 270 yards down the range. Hardly a money making marketing scheme.
		
Click to expand...

Up to a point I'd agree but Crossfield's distances are much more in tune with the majority of people who will buy the M1 or M2.
Much as I like Rick's work, the numbers he puts up are worthless to me.
He's carrying the ball 280+
I can't even hit it 280 with roll...so his swing speed, ball speed, spin rates and distances are irrelevant.
1500 rpm with 111mph swing speed.......so how much spin am I going to get from a 95 mph swing..?
Crossfield's numbers, while still out of my reach, are much more realistic and give me an idea of how far I might be able to launch it.
It would actually be more beneficial to have reviews done by the likes of Ko, Hull and the rest as their numbers would be much closer to that of Joe Public who's going to go and she'll out Â£300+ on a driver...
Surely real world reviews are of more use to us....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Up to a point I'd agree but Crossfield's distances are much more in tune with the majority of people who will buy the M1 or M2.
Much as I like Rick's work, the numbers he puts up are worthless to me.
He's carrying the ball 280+
I can't even hit it 280 with roll...so his swing speed, ball speed, spin rates and distances are irrelevant.
1500 rpm with 111mph swing speed.......so how much spin am I going to get from a 95 mph swing..?
Crossfield's numbers, while still out of my reach, are much more realistic and give me an idea of how far I might be able to launch it.
It would actually be more beneficial to have reviews done by the likes of Ko, Hull and the rest as their numbers would be much closer to that of Joe Public who's going to go and she'll out Â£300+ on a driver...
Surely real world reviews are of more use to us....
		
Click to expand...

what we need is a blog along the lines of "Me and my Numpty" or "Your golf Numpty"

where one of the pro types waxes lyrical about a certain bit of kit, then a normal numpty with a dodgy swing comes in and tries out the  bit of kit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what we need is a blog along the lines of "Me and my Numpty" or "Your golf Numpty"

where one of the pro types waxes lyrical about a certain bit of kit, then a normal numpty with a dodgy swing comes in and tries out the  bit of kit
		
Click to expand...

Form an orderly queue here! I wonder if GM are missing a trick with some of their online stuff, especially when lucky readers and forum members go on these testing days, and that they should perhaps put some before and after numbers in the video content that would relate to handicap golfers.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what we need is a blog along the lines of "Me and my Numpty" or "Your golf Numpty"

where one of the pro types waxes lyrical about a certain bit of kit, then a normal numpty with a dodgy swing comes in and tries out the  bit of kit
		
Click to expand...

Rick does this.
He has a 13 handicapper come in and test kit.
In reality it's of far more use to us than when Rick sends one 300 long and 30 left..


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what we need is a blog along the lines of "Me and my Numpty" or "Your golf Numpty"

where one of the pro types waxes lyrical about a certain bit of kit, then a normal numpty with a dodgy swing comes in and tries out the  bit of kit
		
Click to expand...

With the nett result being all drivers and any equipment reviewed like that sitting gathering dust on the shelves.  All marketing however finely tuned will be aimed at what can be achieved by that said equipment and thus can be aspired to by potential buyers, whether it's achievable to reach those numbers by us mere mortals is irrelevant, it's the wetting of the appetite and sewing the seed of what it can do that's makes people buy stuff in search of the holy grail.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 7, 2016)

Just seen RS review of the new TM M2 irons how strong are those lofts, at least Rick has a little chuckle.

I think he hooked everyone.

I like Crossfields reviews but I believe his honest assessment has upset someone at TM headquarters.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Form an orderly queue here! I wonder if GM are missing a trick with some of their online stuff, especially when lucky readers and forum members go on these testing days, and that they should perhaps put some before and after numbers in the video content that would relate to handicap golfers.
		
Click to expand...

But how many numbers would you have to put in and how many would be dismissed to get true averages, were handicap golfers because we're inconsistent (****), our numbers mean nothing to a fellow handicap golfer who may slice it & hook it multiple times in a round, so there not missing any trick IMO, yes we can produce good before & after figures, but I don't need a new Â£400 driver to do that, I can do that now with a shitload of bad uns in between!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Rick does this.
He has a 13 handicapper come in and test kit.
In reality it's of far more use to us than when Rick sends one 300 long and 30 left..
		
Click to expand...

I watch a lot of "dobbys" reviews.. even though I find him a bit annoying his reviews are very honest (he even slates any driver thats white ... which didnt stop TM sending rick an m2 this time so maybe they just think Marks reviews are pants lol)

some of the best reviews are by him because he is as near to our level as anyone really on youtube but because he is friends with rick he has access to the clubs to test them

was a nice touch by rick to have him surprised with a custom fit set of Callaway XR pro irons (in the spec he knew would fit rob as he has fitted his clubs before) to say thanks for doing the reviews as he does them in his own time and doesnt get paid for them


----------



## Junior (Dec 7, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Have seen him before and wondered where it was and the Triliby Tour Final came on and there he was , what annoying little **** he is. Crossfield only carrys it 262 no use in TM world 0f 320 yard carries. I prefer Crossfield as he's honest, how can you be honest after a company fly you to Miami and put you up to give a honest opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Your right Steve.  I've yet to see any YouTuber really slate a club.  

That said, I'm a golf nerd and watch them all, just to learn a bit about the product if anything as I find it interesting.  If I'm ever going to buy, then I'll go try a load myself that I like the look of and make up my own mind.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Junior said:



			Your right Steve.  I've yet to see any YouTuber really slate a club.  

That said, I'm a golf nerd and watch them all, just to learn a bit about the product if anything as I find it interesting.  If I'm ever going to buy, then I'll go try a load myself that I like the look of and make up my own mind.
		
Click to expand...


Watch rick shiels mid handicapper reviews , rob slates a fair few


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Just seen RS review of the new TM M2 irons how strong are those lofts, at least Rick has a little chuckle.

I think he hooked everyone.

I like Crossfields reviews but I believe his honest assessment has upset someone at TM headquarters.
		
Click to expand...

played with  a guy today who had a new set to TM irons, on the 2nd hole layed up short of the ditch with his 5 iron ( its only 200 to carry) stuck it straight in it and have a perplexed look. one of the other guys who knows a fair bit about kit looked at the 5 iron and asked what loft it was... 20 was the reply. that will be why then its a strong 3 iron in real life:rofl::rofl:


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure Crossfield (or many of the others) can be independent. They all have kit provided and mega trips planned with manufacturers, sometimes some clubs get less than glowing reviews, but for instance have you ever seen a Callaway release questioned by Crossfield? Can all of their drivers/irons be that good (they have a few every few months) Is it really independent when he travels the world reviewing course, all provided by a golf travel company? 

No point in watching these hits bombs, wait for the product and decide for yourself. Can you look at club and be happy with it? Can you hit it reliably, and/or get more from it than your own club? Can you afford it? Answer positive for all of them and you'll be happy .... Some clubs will be 2 yds better and some might be 15 yds but your situation is different to everyone else!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2016)

I've never seen Crossfield slate a product so his face today when he spat the dummy out was hilarious. If I was TM I'd cut my ties with him completely. Plenty of others out there doing the same thing. I've watched the mid-handicapper reviews on Rick Shiels site and it's more realistic and if he tried to be less funny and focus on the testing he'd be far better


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 7, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Up to a point I'd agree but Crossfield's distances are much more in tune with the majority of people who will buy the M1 or M2.
Much as I like Rick's work, the numbers he puts up are worthless to me.
He's carrying the ball 280+
I can't even hit it 280 with roll...so his swing speed, ball speed, spin rates and distances are irrelevant.
1500 rpm with 111mph swing speed.......so how much spin am I going to get from a 95 mph swing..?
Crossfield's numbers, while still out of my reach, are much more realistic and give me an idea of how far I might be able to launch it.
It would actually be more beneficial to have reviews done by the likes of Ko, Hull and the rest as their numbers would be much closer to that of Joe Public who's going to go and she'll out Â£300+ on a driver...
Surely real world reviews are of more use to us....
		
Click to expand...

 
With other clubs in the bag I would agree, but not with a driver. If I look in on Crossfield, the distances I would see him hitting would not make me think that this driver is the next big thing.


----------



## Grieve14 (Dec 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've never seen Crossfield slate a product so his face today when he spat the dummy out was hilarious. If I was TM I'd cut my ties with him completely. Plenty of others out there doing the same thing. I've watched the mid-handicapper reviews on Rick Shiels site and it's more realistic and if he tried to be less funny and focus on the testing he'd be far better
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t make much difference if TM did cut their ties with him â€“ He would, as he said in his dummy spitting video, still get hold of the club through different means and review it and give his opinion â€“ that opinion may well be tarnished now though!

He has ties with GolfOnline so they will no doubt be able to supply him a demo one free of charge so he wonâ€™t even need to pay for it.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 8, 2016)

Crossfield will be spitting nails when he sees this! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrrnDcN7ZtQ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2016)

DJ was there at the launch (they have new balls too) which was covered in Peter Finch's video. It's difficult as while I don't like Crossfield particularly and his video style it's hard to see exactly why he's upset TM and not sure I totally but their line of "didn't think you were doing any more reviews". That said, plenty of others giving some insights into the new gear and testing it so at least we as the potential customers get an idea of what the new gear offers


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2016)

Craigg said:



			Crossfield will be spitting nails when he sees this! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrrnDcN7ZtQ

Click to expand...

I don't think he was accidentally overlooked, I think they (TM) deliberately excluded him as they didn't want a class clown and the typical circus performance that he displays at their launch. 

He comes with too much baggage IMO and it's all wearing thin on some brands IMO.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2016)

Rick Shiels has just put up a head-to-head test of the old M1 vs the new M1....

No difference in carry or length and hardly anything in any of the other numbers......


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Rick Shiels has just put up a head-to-head test of the old M1 vs the new M1....

No difference in carry or length and hardly anything in any of the other numbers......
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched it yet but he must mention some kind of difference, possibly forgiveness due to the extra slider &#129300;


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2016)

He set both heads to the same setting - front slider in the middle and the other weight all the way back - and used the same shaft.
One went slightly right, one went slightly left...but the same distance
Apparently getting some stick on SMedia about it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2016)

Imurg said:



			He set both heads to the same setting - front slider in the middle and the other weight all the way back - and used the same shaft.
One went slightly right, one went slightly left...but the same distance
Apparently getting some stick on SMedia about it.
		
Click to expand...

Kind of underlines my point that if we can't get anything from watching a Pro who can also be inconsistent with they're swing and alignment then what on earth would we learn from watching a mid-handicapper with even greater inconsistencies, hence there handicap! 

Marketing is full of buzz words that we cling to, with a driver they will be 'distance' and 'dispersion' offering greater 'consistency', if a pro can't physically demonstrate them what hope do we have &#128540;


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2016)

I quite like Marks reviews and he always seems to give honest opinions without either expressing absolute love or hate for a product.

I thought his playing review of the 1 length irons with Coach was very interesting and how they both played and felt with them. 

On the Taylormade front seems a strange decision by them, he often says he gets his longest drives from SLDR and M series and likes the looks, problem he has is due to the low spin mi***** fall out of the sky. Uses his current driver based on looks and feel and shape reminding him of previous drivers that he had success with not because it is the absolute longest, most forgiving etc.

I seem to remember with the whole loft up campaign that he said he wasn't seeing it, then went for a fitting and openly admitted he was wrong and used the SLDR for a while.

It would be interesting given he doesn't find the M series forgiving enough whether he would switch to the 2017 version which from the other videos appear to be offering more forgiveness rather than massive distance gains.


----------



## PCWOX (Dec 9, 2016)

Don't get all the Crossfield bashing.  Personally I think him and Coach Lockey make really funny videos.  The banter between the two is class.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 9, 2016)

PCWOX said:



			Don't get all the Crossfield bashing.  Personally I think him and Coach Lockey make really funny videos.  The banter between the two is class.
		
Click to expand...

Its awful in so may ways.


----------



## Grieve14 (Dec 9, 2016)

PCWOX said:



			Don't get all the Crossfield bashing.  Personally I think him and Coach Lockey make really funny videos.  The banter between the two is class.
		
Click to expand...

I agree â€“ they are the best golf related videos on youtube in my opinion. I can see how some people wouldnâ€™t like them but thereâ€™s plenty of dull content on youtube to keep them entertained.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2016)

PCWOX said:



			Don't get all the Crossfield bashing.  Personally I think him and Coach Lockey make really funny videos.  The banter between the two is class.
		
Click to expand...

Rink my dink brah.

Oh how I laughed.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Rink my dink brah.

Oh how I laughed.
		
Click to expand...

To balance things out a little, I think his presentation and style are the best of the lot with his tips videos and especially the lessons he's filmed.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 9, 2016)

Region3 said:



			To balance things out a little, I think his presentation and style are the best of the lot with his tips videos and especially the lessons he's filmed.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, his coaching stuff is excellent I think. 

The other stuff, is best avoided.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2016)

Some years the manufacturers do bring out stuff that moves the game on a bit.  And other years they just bring out a slightly different version of whatever is already out there. And for TM this year is one of the latter. You would be a bit mad to buy the new M1 or 2 if you have the existing versions.  But if you have a driver over 5 years old then the new M1/2 will be an improvement on what you have.  Or even get the current M1/2 versions for a lot cheaper, you will see much the same results.

I think TM were caught out a bit last year as people realised that the M2 was just as good as the M1 but a lot cheaper.  Even a lot of tour pro's preferred the M2. So it seems they are trying to differentiate them a bit more now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Some years the manufacturers do bring out stuff that moves the game on a bit.  And other years they just bring out a slightly different version of whatever is already out there. And for TM this year is one of the latter. You would be a bit mad to buy the new M1 or 2 if you have the existing versions.  But if you have a driver over 5 years old then the new M1/2 will be an improvement on what you have.  Or even get the current M1/2 versions for a lot cheaper, you will see much the same results.

I think TM were caught out a bit last year as people realised that the M2 was just as good as the M1 but a lot cheaper.  Even a lot of tour pro's preferred the M2. So it seems they are trying to differentiate them a bit more now.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of truth in this

its much like Iphones for me.. yearly releases but only worth upgrading every 2 minimum as the changes aren't that ground breaking

my wife has a iphone 6 I have a 6s.. slightly better camera and force touch..thats the only difference.. but step across to the 7 would be a huge upgrade for her but not as much for me

golf gear doesnt advance that much year to year but like you say if you have say 5 year old gear you will notice it more


----------



## pendodave (Dec 10, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Some years the manufacturers do bring out stuff that moves the game on a bit.  And other years they just bring out a slightly different version of whatever is already out there. And for TM this year is one of the latter. You would be a bit mad to buy the new M1 or 2 if you have the existing versions.  But if you have a driver over 5 years old then the new M1/2 will be an improvement on what you have.  Or even get the current M1/2 versions for a lot cheaper, you will see much the same results.
		
Click to expand...

This may be the crux of it. The M1/2 (esp the 2) were really good. TM have not been able to improve them very much within their launch cycle. They know this, they know that any 'non tame' reviewers will know this too.

Crossfield is in the non-tame category, so they didn't invite him. Ironically, it seems to have backfired on TM. Crossfield has made a lot of people think a bit harder about the role of the youtubers and mags acting as useful idiots for the big oems for the price of a hotel and flight. That's not good for TM. Also. despite their protestations of innocence, the youtubers with access to the m1/2 seem to have been a bit 'meh' with these releases in an attempt to prove their independence.

TM would have been better off including him and then hoping that no-one noticed what he thought. The cost to TM of the general public seeing these things as the mutual backscratching junkets that they are, and that drivers don't change much yea on year, is much worse for them than Crossfield chirping away to himself.

Luckily we can always go the monthly glossy golf mags for unbiased and thought provoking equipment reviews untainted by free trips and huge amounts of oem advertising.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2016)

pendodave said:



			This may be the crux of it. The M1/2 (esp the 2) were really good. TM have not been able to improve them very much within their launch cycle. They know this, they know that any 'non tame' reviewers will know this too.

Crossfield is in the non-tame category, so they didn't invite him. Ironically, it seems to have backfired on TM. Crossfield has made a lot of people think a bit harder about the role of the youtubers and mags acting as useful idiots for the big oems for the price of a hotel and flight. That's not good for TM. Also. despite their protestations of innocence, the youtubers with access to the m1/2 seem to have been a bit 'meh' with these releases in an attempt to prove their independence.

TM would have been better off including him and then hoping that no-one noticed what he thought. The cost to TM of the general public seeing these things as the mutual backscratching junkets that they are, and that drivers don't change much yea on year, is much worse for them than Crossfield chirping away to himself.
*
Luckily we can always go the monthly glossy golf mags for unbiased and thought provoking equipment reviews untainted by free trips and huge amounts of oem advertising*.
		
Click to expand...

Can't work out if you are being sarcastic or not there. 

You could argue all golf club advertising is doing is desperately trying to hide the fact that if you hit it in the middle and the club is the same loft then they will all go the same distance. And proving your club has more forgiveness than another modern from a rival manufacturer in the same area is virtually impossible. So all they have to play with is the perception.  And getting loads of you tubers and pros to use their gear is one big way of doing that. 

 Fair play to Crossfield for not playing the game (although despite his protestations as not being in the pockets of manufacturers, he has taken the corporate shilling to attend a few product launches in the past)  But also fair play to MeandMyGolf/Pete Finch for getting flown to the US and other exotic places in return for using TM clubs.  Let's face it, I'd do the same if they offered.


----------



## KenL (Dec 10, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Up to a point I'd agree but Crossfield's distances are much more in tune with the majority of people who will buy the M1 or M2.
Much as I like Rick's work, the numbers he puts up are worthless to me.
He's carrying the ball 280+
I can't even hit it 280 with roll...so his swing speed, ball speed, spin rates and distances are irrelevant.
1500 rpm with 111mph swing speed.......so how much spin am I going to get from a 95 mph swing..?
Crossfield's numbers, while still out of my reach, are much more realistic and give me an idea of how far I might be able to launch it.
It would actually be more beneficial to have reviews done by the likes of Ko, Hull and the rest as their numbers would be much closer to that of Joe Public who's going to go and she'll out Â£300+ on a driver...
Surely real world reviews are of more use to us....
		
Click to expand...

His cheap launch monitor that "sees" the ball for a couple of centimetres is saying he carries it 280 yards and hits it 310.  I wonder what he does in the real world?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have watched most of the youtubers from the early days. Always liked crossfields reviews. But he does less and less of them. All well and good him playing the I'm impartial card and claiming to do it for the viewers. But in practice he's at it as much as the rest. 

He's been flown out to callaway in the past and now "games" their ball at their cost not his. 

Hes also happy to spray your golf travel all over his page. I think he likes to try and take a morale high ground or at least a perceived one. 

I like finch best best of all, he seems the most likeable to me. Less annoying gimmicks and actually seems keen to explore ways to improve and pass them on. 

Rick, whilst still entertaining in the main, does seem to be of the ilk of "I caught a fish and it was this big". Not sure I've seen too many droves of his that hit 300 when he's on a course and yet he doesn't hit less than that ever on a gc2....


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

KenL said:



			His cheap launch monitor that "sees" the ball for a couple of centimetres is saying he carries it 280 yards and hits it 310.  I wonder what he does in the real world?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much just said. His equipment is expensive and his on course blogs back up his distance I sat and worked out him vs Pete vs me and my golf video once worked out their distance off tee to remaining and was pretty much averaging 270-280 carry


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I have watched most of the youtubers from the early days. Always liked crossfields reviews. But he does less and less of them. All well and good him playing the I'm impartial card and claiming to do it for the viewers. But in practice he's at it as much as the rest. 

He's been flown out to callaway in the past and now "games" their ball at their cost not his. 

Hes also happy to spray your golf travel all over his page. I think he likes to try and take a morale high ground or at least a perceived one. 

I like finch best best of all, he seems the most likeable to me. Less annoying gimmicks and actually seems keen to explore ways to improve and pass them on. 

Rick, whilst still entertaining in the main, does seem to be of the ilk of "I caught a fish and it was this big". Not sure I've seen too many droves of his that hit 300 when he's on a course and yet he doesn't hit less than that ever on a gc2....
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that a lot. Having said that Rick's latest M1/2 reviews were a bit dialed back in that he said he was not trying to smash them out the park.  But I totally agree someone reviewing a club by just smashing it miles on a launch monitor is not that useful to anyone. I'd say more on course reviews would be a good way to go to at least make them a bit more realistic.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 10, 2016)

The only way any sort of moral high ground could be gained would be if their vids had a rolling banner at the bottom with a list of commercial interests.

'This review of TM clubs was made after spending 5 days on an all-expenses paid trip to somewhere sunny and to which I won't be invited next year if I say it's no better than the last one'.

'I am being paid good money to use these balls which I'm telling you are really good'.

This will never happen. And despite their protestations of even-handedness, tells us all we need to know about how it all works. Many of them are nice blokes etc etc, but none of them are beyond a bit of gentle nudging from the big boys with the chequebooks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

pendodave said:



			The only way any sort of moral high ground could be gained would be if their vids had a rolling banner at the bottom with a list of commercial interests.

'This review of TM clubs was made after spending 5 days on an all-expenses paid trip to somewhere sunny and to which I won't be invited next year if I say it's no better than the last one'.

'I am being paid good money to use these balls which I'm telling you are really good'.

This will never happen. And despite their protestations of even-handedness, tells us all we need to know about how it all works. Many of them are nice blokes etc etc, but none of them are beyond a bit of gentle nudging from the big boys with the chequebooks.
		
Click to expand...

Dont believe me and my golf review Taylormade gear they just play with it 

they both sponsored by tm and they just do videos on golf never reviewing

Rick and Pete review more


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Dont believe me and my golf review Taylormade gear they just play with it 

they both sponsored by tm and they just do videos on golf never reviewing

Rick and Pete review more
		
Click to expand...

Theyre still advertising it. They're doing nowt wrong, but of course they're is a commercial value to them always being plastered in Tm and adidas gear. Just like Finch in Galvin green. Although it's only me and my golf that I've not seen admit they get free stuff, although I watch less of their stuff. Think the tutorials are good so watch the odd tip. But find them less interesting on vlogs


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Theyre still advertising it. They're doing nowt wrong, but of course they're is a commercial value to them always being plastered in Tm and adidas gear. Just like Finch in Galvin green. Although it's only me and my golf that I've not seen admit they get free stuff, although I watch less of their stuff. Think the tutorials are good so watch the odd tip. But find them less interesting on vlogs
		
Click to expand...

I love their challenge tuesdays .. good laugh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

Having played with Shiels and Finch, they both get it out there. Rick Shiels probably isn't too far shy of an average of 270 yards or so with the odd one longer and can get it out 300+. Peter Finch is however longer, and I'd say an average nearer 280-285 and definitely capable of more than the odd one over 300 yards


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2016)

KenL said:



			His cheap launch monitor that "sees" the ball for a couple of centimetres is saying he carries it 280 yards and hits it 310.  I wonder what he does in the real world?
		
Click to expand...

I've been lucky to play with/against Rick and this numbers are about right, even in the poor conditions we had at West Hill, however, my partner Peter Finch was longer and more consistently straight finding far more fairways off the tee just shy of 300 yards.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having played with Shiels and Finch, they both get it out there. Rick Shiels probably isn't too far shy of an average of 270 yards or so with the odd one longer and can get it out 300+. Peter Finch is however longer, and I'd say an average nearer 280-285 and definitely capable of more than the odd one over 300 yards
		
Click to expand...

I think those numbers are about right. And tbf recently he seems more realistic on track man. In his early days he was clearly using a tracking system with a tailwimd, downhill on a warm day when he was doing vids for driver face offs. Winning with 300 plus each time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think those numbers are about right. And tbf recently he seems more realistic on track man. In his early days he was clearly using a tracking system with a tailwimd, downhill on a warm day when he was doing vids for driver face offs. Winning with 300 plus each time.
		
Click to expand...

he has been working on his swing to be more controlled aswell rather than just smashing it all time

more consistant golf rather than pure distance


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I think those numbers are about right. And tbf recently he seems more realistic on track man. In his early days he was clearly using a tracking system with a tailwimd, downhill on a warm day when he was doing vids for driver face offs. Winning with 300 plus each time.
		
Click to expand...

he has been working on his swing to be more controlled aswell rather than just smashing it all time

more consistant golf rather than pure distance


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 10, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			he has been working on his swing to be more controlled aswell rather than just smashing it all time

more consistant golf rather than pure distance
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, only 30 yd hooks now instead of 40


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

Crossfield continues to do himself no favours with TM going forward https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6fz_MG5fzk


----------



## KenL (Dec 10, 2016)

If Taylormade don't find a buyer they could be no more soon.

Adidas have been trying to sell them, now their latest offerings look exactly the same, offer nothing new and cost a fortune.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2016)

KenL said:



			If Taylormade don't find a buyer they could be no more soon.

Adidas have been trying to sell them, now their latest offerings look exactly the same, offer nothing new and cost a fortune.
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade won't be going anywhere - Adidas aren't "desperate" to sell and will continue to develop clubs etc 

Their latest offerings will still be bought by a lot of people despite their price


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Crossfield continues to do himself no favours with TM going forward https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6fz_MG5fzk

Click to expand...

So basically he made a video about it (whilst away on some jolly with another company by the look of it)  .... and now continues to go on and on and on about it. 
Nobody likes the limelight, and the sound of his own cackling, as much as this guy!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			So basically he made a video about it (whilst away on some jolly with another company by the look of it)  .... and now continues to go on and on and on about it. 
Nobody likes the limelight, and the sound of his own cackling, as much as this guy!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched his videos to see all the latest fuss. One little dig and it would have been fair enough. But he is looking a little silly now. He's always had an issue with them and their regular releases (whilst happy to have callaways balls). 

I recall him slamming the sldr campaign only to gain yards when they got him to try it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Yeah, only 30 yd hooks now instead of 40 

Click to expand...

Have a like!

has he ever finished right of the flag on a club review?

"I've just overdrawn that one slightly, and that one, and that one"!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Have a like!

has he ever finished right of the flag on a club review?

"I've just overdrawn that one slightly, and that one, and that one"!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen his videos online and the lefts, but his misses at Camberley were significantly right! Whether the changes he's made since then have changed that I don't know.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 10, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Have a like!

has he ever finished right of the flag on a club review?

"I've just overdrawn that one slightly, and that one, and that one"!
		
Click to expand...


Of course, he can hit blocks too
shows the fade setting on his M1 is a load of old pony


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Of course, he can hit blocks too
shows the fade setting on his M1 is a load of old pony 

Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe it'll work on the new m1. Can ask crossfield for a lesson.....


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 10, 2016)

Anyone prepared to go through all the reviews currently available and give a brief rundown of what they say?

From the ones that I've read nobody is saying that the new drivers go much further than last years, but they are all saying they are more forgiving ... which i have to honest my wonky swing needs forgiving not distance!

Fairways seem to be getting more positives this year too ... I haven't even looked at the irons as I'm pretty up todate already.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 10, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Anyone prepared to go through all the reviews currently available and give a brief rundown of what they say?

From the ones that I've read nobody is saying that the new drivers go much further than last years, but they are all saying they are more forgiving ... which i have to honest my wonky swing needs forgiving not distance!

Fairways seem to be getting more positives this year too ... I haven't even looked at the irons as I'm pretty up todate already.
		
Click to expand...

TM didn't send any gear to Crossfield so he is sulking about it.  They did send some to Rick Shiels who isn't impressed with the green colour or the shape of the new M2 driver. He was hitting the new M1 a lot shorter than he did when he was testing the existing model a year ago. But his swing has changed and he is perhaps not trying to muller every ball out of the end of the driving range when he tests drivers so much now. 

He then did a comparison with last years M1 and this years and found out they are exactly the same in terms of distance, ball flight etc etc.  As for the new M2 irons then as before, extremely strong lofts so it will seem you are hitting your irons miles but questions about the ability to stop any on the green as the spin rates are comparatively low.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2016)

Imurg said:



			He set both heads to the same setting - front slider in the middle and the other weight all the way back - and used the same shaft.
One went slightly right, one went slightly left...but the same distance
Apparently getting some stick on SMedia about it.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I would say regarding this review is that he used the same shaft in both. The shaft he used was the one he was fitted for in the old M1, not the new one. Would be interesting to see him get fitted on the new M1 and get the weights set up for him, then do a comparison video. Not sure how much of a difference it would make, but having the club set up correctly for him will make a difference. The video showed the clubs are different as he hit it right with the old one and left with the new one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			The only thing I would say regarding this review is that he used the same shaft in both. The shaft he used was the one he was fitted for in the old M1, not the new one. Would be interesting to see him get fitted on the new M1 and get the weights set up for him, then do a comparison video. Not sure how much of a difference it would make, but having the club set up correctly for him will make a difference. The video showed the clubs are different as he hit it right with the old one and left with the new one.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking this.. head is only half the improvement surely.. the shaft aswell..

maybe get m1 16 and m1 17 off the shelfs and compare them both


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 11, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			I was thinking this.. head is only half the improvement surely.. the shaft aswell..

maybe get m1 16 and m1 17 off the shelfs and compare them both
		
Click to expand...


That still does not tell me much though. There is a good chance the stock shaft will not suit him, I know I don't get great results from them. He needs to get fitted for the M1 2017 and get the weights set up, then compare it cause his other one was fitted for him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2016)

Peter Finch has an interesting video on his site about getting fitted for his TM driver and the results


----------



## MikeH (Dec 11, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Luckily we can always go the monthly glossy golf mags for unbiased and thought provoking equipment reviews untainted by free trips and huge amounts of oem advertising.
		
Click to expand...

See what you've done there. Nice one 'pendodave'. 

Sounds like you are still upset about me not buying into your calls for the Top 100 panel to be politically correct regardless of whether those who have benefited from positive discrimination are qualified for the job.

Anywayâ€¦ if you're bothered about the facts

I didn't send any of my staff on the recent TaylorMade or Callaway product launches in Miami or Vegas for lots of reasons. 

Firstly we saw the new gear and had all the R&D presentations months ago so didn't need to go the US for that.

Secondly we wanted to create our own test videos at one of our two testing bases the UK - Foresight Sports HQ or West Hill GC - away from the razzmatazz of a global product launch. We were the only mainstream media to do this

have you even bothered to watch any of our new TaylorMade product content especially Joel's 2016 M1 vs 2017 M1 video? It says, in my view, the same as Rick did. There isn't a significant performance gain to be had over last years model especially using the same shaft (interesting video by Pete Finch on this subject BTW). Pretty much the same story as I said on my 2017 M2 review.

But hey we don't produce 'honest reviewsâ€¦'


----------



## pendodave (Dec 11, 2016)

MikeH said:



			See what you've done there. Nice one 'pendodave'. 

Sounds like you are still upset about me not buying into your calls for the Top 100 panel to be politically correct regardless of whether those who have benefited from positive discrimination are qualified for the job.

Anywayâ€¦ if you're bothered about the facts

I didn't send any of my staff on the recent TaylorMade or Callaway product launches in Miami or Vegas for lots of reasons. 

Firstly we saw the new gear and had all the R&D presentations months ago so didn't need to go the US for that.

Secondly we wanted to create our own test videos at one of our two testing bases the UK - Foresight Sports HQ or West Hill GC - away from the razzmatazz of a global product launch. We were the only mainstream media to do this

have you even bothered to watch any of our new TaylorMade product content especially Joel's 2016 M1 vs 2017 M1 video? It says, in my view, the same as Rick did. There isn't a significant performance gain to be had over last years model especially using the same shaft (interesting video by Pete Finch on this subject BTW). Pretty much the same story as I said on my 2017 M2 review.

But hey we don't produce 'honest reviewsâ€¦'
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for this.

It was a cheap shot and a poor attempt at wry humour.


----------

